

Hacker News Twitter list - tlrobinson
http://twitter.com/tlrobinson/hackernews?

======
tlrobinson
This includes all Twitter user ids Yahoo BOSS could find in your profile
pages.

Let me know if I missed you. Please @reply (or email) me so it's easier to
keep track.

~~~
tibbon
@tibbon

------
wensing
Great idea if I may say so myself!

One more thought--how about a page that links in reverse--twitter id back to
HN profile page? twitter profiles are weak sauce and don't tell you the HN
username (of course) or other startup-y details I'd like to know sometimes ...

------
dshah
Can you rerun the process? Had my twitter username in there (@dharmesh), but
not the full URL like this: <http://twitter.com/dharmesh>

Thanks!

~~~
tlrobinson
You're on there. I searched profiles for "twitter" then extracted names from
both twitter.com/* and @ _

------
lrm242
Missed me: @marascio ... mine is in my profile. How did you match it?

~~~
tlrobinson
Hmm, not sure how I missed it, I matched twitter.com/[a-zA-Z0-9_]+ and
@[a-zA-Z0-9_]+

Maybe it didn't show up in the search results for some reason ("twitter
inurl:user site:news.ycombinator.com")

~~~
byrneseyeview
<http://twitter.com/byrneseyeview>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=byrneseyeview>

Strange.

------
yan
Are there any pre-reqs to being listed? Didn't see myself on it..

~~~
tlrobinson
No, I'm not sure why it missed you (and many others).

I'll manually add anyone who asks (as long as you're not a spammer/bot/"social
media guru")

------
skullsplitter
missed me ;), I used 'twitter.com/pauladam' which looks like it shouldve
matched against the regex you supplied...

------
johns
Missed me: @johnsheehan

------
csmeder
@chris_smeder thanks

------
jonursenbach
@jonursenbach

